# jingle bells is evil??



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here is a link i found, its somewhat disturbing that this is in one of my favorite christmas carols. comment but dont ruin it for the others,
evil in jingle bells


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

weird 

Here ya go...that link didn't work for me so I am guessing this is the one you are talking about?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't fall for them anymore.. i learnt my lesson the 101th time


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they never get me either, but i never saw it comming on christmas.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

hehe LOL
so festive..


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I really hate you people... LoL my poor old dog is standing in the door way stareing at me like wtf?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

aw, dont hate us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

i didnt like that...lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It surprised me to say the least. I don't usually shriek at stuff but I sure did sit up straight all the sudden and I'm sure my eyes got huge lol.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm not gonna lie. That freaked me the F out. I wasn't really payin attention than BOOOM.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha merry christmas everyone.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey you >beep< you scare the >beep< out of my >beep<
lol jk
Actually I wasn't looking at the screen so that wasn't really bad...


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

eh I guess I'm paranoid of things like this. Everytime I have to click a link that requires me to turn up my music, I think it's going to happen, so I just keep the volume low and roll my chair back and see what happens and expect the worst.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

LMAO!!!
Same Meeocky  I turn my volume off..and just wait.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lmao - Im going to sue someone - lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya that freaked me out I closed the window right away


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Omg Whats Going On?


just click the link baby, its not that bad, some one found some satanic messeges when they play jingle bells backwards. the link plays a spot regular, then it plays the same spot backwards and there is all kinds of freaky voices. just click it... dont be a baby, Baby-Baby.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

bump... cmon baby baby, its not too late, just watch it.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL! freaky.....

my neighbor was on doorstep and her head nearly rolled off.....


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! You gave me goosebumps. I shoulda saw that coming


----------

